# Suunto Core & Water Resistance



## Mikael Kyster

I have a couple of questions concerning the water resistance in the Suunto Core.

Have anyone experienced any problems with water and Suunto Core?

Can I shower with it?

Can I swim with it?

Can I push the buttons if it rains (I know I shouldn't push the buttons while swimming)

People, tell me about your water-adventures with the Suunto Core :-!

Thanks..

Mikael - Denmark


----------



## scandium21

Have anyone experienced any problems with water and Suunto Core?

_*None that I have heard!*_

Can I shower with it?

*Yes.*

Can I swim with it?

*Yes, and shallow snorkelling I think as well.*

Can I push the buttons if it rains (I know I shouldn't push the buttons while swimming)

*Yes, because they are stinger buttons...which means you CAN push the buttons under water.*

People, tell me about your water-adventures with the Suunto Core :-!

*There is a photo somewhere on the forum of a CORE underwater about 15 or 20 meters.*

Thanks..

Mikael - Denmark[/QUOTE]


----------



## Joakim Agren

I suggest you read my water resistance myth article found in my signature where I use the Core as an example.

Also my Suunto Core was used when swimming in the ocean during my 3 week vacation in Tenerife. It was exposed to under water currents aswell as big waves hitting it some of them as big as 2.5 meters or 8 feet in height. Very powerfull waves it was...

No problems what so ever. What stroke me was how comfortable it was when swimming, due to its smooth desing its very smooth in the water and you almost do not feel it when swimming despite its big size.

I highly suspect the Core is highly underrated and deserves a 100 m WR rating...


----------



## Jeff_C

My Core has limited water experience... but my Vector has been in the ocean, rivers, streams, hot tubs, showers, pools, lakes, and I have never had an issue at all. 

I have NO concerns with my core around water.


----------



## GavH

Recently gave my son my Core to wear whilst he was conducting his first SCUBA dive in the Canaries. The depth meter recorded 12 metres which was commensurate with the Dive Instructors knowledge of the area and also their own dive computers. I myslef used it snorkelling and operated the buttons under water. I have even dared to use it in the shower. 
All without any problems. |>










However, if you don't mind having zero functionality other than the time and date but want to be absolutely sure of water resistance, I'd highly recommend one of these:


----------



## capitanharlock

Or this one...


----------



## Jeff_C

ooooh yeah... Wonderful PO and Sinn!

Or one of these!









Or... really one of these... I wore my 173 on my open water cert dives..


----------



## Mikael Kyster

Thank you all for sharing your knowledge about the Suunto Core!


----------



## Gopher

I just returned from eight days in Hawaii where my Core (B/O) got a water workout in the ocean and pool. I am sad to report that it sustained water damage after a stint in the pool (at only four feet deep)! This came after snorkeling up to 10 feet deep the previous days with no issues. I suspect it occured when I was wrestling with the kids and pushed the buttons accidently with my forearm while bending my wrist sharply.

It worked fine the first two days in the water, but on the third the display starting fading out in places (not the screen). I removed the back and battery but did not find any traces of water. I then let it sit for a half day with back/battery still removed. It then worked fine when I put it back together. When I got it wet again (in just the sink to test), it began behaving badly immediately. The same routine fixed it.

The issues varied by screen (weird?): The time was always affected significantly, the alti/baro sometimes, and the compass never.

I talked to Suunto tech support, who confirmed that even pushing the buttons under water should not be a problem and so advised me to send it in.

I will be sending to Suunto next month (need it for a trip later this month) and will provide an update upon receiving Suunto's evaluation.

Other than this, it has performed flawlessly in the one year that I have owned it.

Nobody else has experienced this issue?


----------



## petew

Interesting..sorry to hear that you had problems. I wonder if this really is a water related situation. Did the crystal ever fog up? That's often a first sign that water has entered the watch.

Keep us posted...maybe Suunto will let you know what was going wrong.


----------



## Jeff_C

Never had any water issues with any Suuntos... and my Observer and Vector have been in lots of water. 

Im with Pete, I wonder if its another issue that jsut manifested itself after water. Doesn't sound like classic water damage.


----------



## ejunge

I agree... try replacing the battery.... It sounds like more of a battery issue than a water issue... Especially if you are travelling.... When you hopped back on the plane- ANY water in the watch at all would have fogged up the crystal immediately in flight.. 

Good luck

Kirby


----------



## Gopher

Thanks for the insights! There was no fogging, and I just finished 8 hours of flying, so that's a good catch. And I drove/hiked from sea level to 9,100 feet with no visible issues. But both times it occured immediately after being in water. It seems as if a trace amount got in and was causing a short without reaching the inside of the crystal, but now I am just guessing without really understanding its internals.

I did replace the battery a few weeks before the trip. Maybe I will try another one.

I will test again before sending in.


----------



## Gopher

Maybe there is an issue with the seal around my battery cover (since I had recently replaced battery and had not had water issues last summer)? I read a thread with confusion re: whether you need to replace the gasket when changing the battery. I will remove the cover and reinspect.


----------

